# Chagrin River



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I want to try fishing the Chagrin River and was wondering if I will have to be doing a lot of portaging? Preferably I don't mind getting out and just pushing my yak over some shallow water, but I don't want to have to try to lift my kayak, because of how heavy it is with all the accessories on it. That's why I have a trailer for it. I just want to have some information before launching out of the Chagrin area and heading North if I will be faced with obstacles or if it's smooth sailing?

Thanks,
Nathaniel


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Depends, what kind of kayak do you have and how big are you?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

predator 13 and my weight is 200 lbs, but I don't see what that has to do with answering my question in regards to if I will be dealing with tons of rocks and how the river is?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> predator 13 and my weight is 200 lbs, but I don't see what that has to do with answering my question in regards to if I will be dealing with tons of rocks and how the river is?



Are you serious? It has everything to do with your question. I can take my sit in that weighs 46 lbs on the Chagrin and rarely have to portage. On my sit on top which is about 80 lbs loaded I have to portage a lot. It all has to do with how heavy you and your kayak is for the most part. I would say at normal water level you would be portaging quite a bit unless you were fishing the lower stretch. You won't run into a ton of dangerous rocks but you will hit bottom a lot and will get stuck.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

That's new to me thanks for the valuable insight. I thought they were all designed to float in a few inches...but it does make sense. Rocks are my main concern. I just really am not able to lift this kayak at all. It is very awkward to try to do so.

Is the lower portion significantly higher water level? What stretch would that be? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes the lower is much higher. Depends what you consider the lower but from the soccer fields on down you would be fine.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Might want to put in at the Chagrin Canoe & Kayak Club ramp & head upstream.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Might want to put in at the Chagrin Canoe & Kayak Club ramp & head upstream.


Thanks that probably is a good idea. I'm planning on steelhead fishing out of my kayak this Fall out of the Chagrin and Grand River.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They have a nice launch- I think it's a few bucks to launch there.
From there it's an easy paddle to the lake or upstream.
Real good start point when your steelheading.
I always try to do an upstream trip when I'm first learning a stretch of river.
If you try a downstream float on the Chagrin, you will be dragging over some gravel bars along the way.
I've got a smaller 9 foot Perception, so I don't mind dragging it much.
It's got the battle scars to prove it.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Chagrin River Kayak & Canoe club is out of business. I call the number and it's disconnected that's on their webpage and it's also the number listed on the ODNR access point #22 on the Chagrin River map. I am trying to figure out where to launch to get to the mouth of the river. If someone can give me some info because I need to get out there today.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've now tried calling Chagrin River Canoe & Kayak which is out of business...number doesn't work. Borac's Landing # disconnected...must be out of business, and Chagrin Yacht Club and the lady laughed at me and said it's a private club and no kayak access.  So it looks like the the closest place to launch a kayak on the Chagrin near the mouth is the Lake Metroparks Chagrin River park?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You can check with the convenience store at the corner at Lakeshore.
Last year, the ramp area was closed for the season and I had to pay & pick up a key to let myself in at
the store.
Not sure if it's closed, it was part of the Eastlake Port Authority.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> You can check with the convenience store at the corner at Lakeshore.
> Last year, the ramp area was closed for the season and I had to pay & pick up a key to let myself in at
> the store.
> Not sure if it's closed, it was part of the Eastlake Port Authority.


Thanks creekcrawler, that's exactly what I ended up doing. Went to the Eastlake Port Authority and the General store had the key. $10 to launch. Ended up catching a 14" white bass and 1 white perch. No steelhead yet.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ill be there n a few more weeks with a zodiak. Gonna troll a bit.


----------

